# Rooster or hen?



## viktimh (Jul 18, 2012)

What age do you know if your chick is a rooster or a hen?


----------



## Roslyn (Jun 21, 2012)

Right about three weeks a little roo will pop out a comb that is obvious when next to females.


----------



## piglett (Jun 21, 2012)

silkies don't follow that rule but most others do
got any pics???


----------



## piglett (Jun 21, 2012)

pongpiya55 said:


> rooster eggs are flat.
> 
> Hen eggs are spherical.


he he he )))


----------

